# Batman needs a forever home



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

This is a cross post from an Arabian rescue and this lovely boy desperately needs a wonderful forever home. He has been through a lot but is good with other cats and also children so should adapt easily in a new home. More details in commentshttps://www.facebook.com/groups/297792134727408/permalink/551209932718959/


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Adoption fee is £250 which includes his transport fees and he is of course up to date with all vaccines and vet checks.


----------

